# Tom Cruise wearing an Anonimo San Marco at the Laker game.



## ABoen

Looks like Anonimo is about to blow up (get popular). I'm starting to see them on various Hollywood celebs. When I was watching the laker's game the other day I thought i recognized the watch:think:, sure enoungh... i found this pic today.


----------



## socalbreeze

whats connor wearing?


----------



## ABoen

Not sure?? ..But somebody will know


----------



## EL_Chingon

ABoen said:


> Not sure?? ..But somebody will know


great!!!! could a cooler actor wear an anonimo. :-s


----------



## ABoen

Cool actor ?? No such thing.


----------



## DCJ

Pretty cool... Looks like he knows his watches or at least put some thought into his selection due to that being a unique piece. Looks cool on the wrist too from a far :-!

Man could I do some major damage with his money. Prob a good thing I don't or I would buy just about everything that caught my eye...

Don


----------



## kiwidj

Spotted! :-!


----------



## Willith

Well, now we know who has another San Marco, maybe he'll offer his FS on the forums. :-d


----------



## kimsoon

Hmmm...Are we expecting a special MI (Mission Impossible) version of Anonimo on the way? Just like "Luminor Chrono Daylight" for Panerai....


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Tom Cruise is my Favourite Actor and he surely know's what on the TOP GUN"S radar :-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

*Double Post*Tom Cruise is my Favourite Actor and he surely know's what on the TOP GUN"S radar :-!


----------



## Tristan17

Show me the anonimo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcoat007

I'm selling mine!!! I can't stand Tom Cruise!!! <|<|<|


----------



## Willith

jcoat007 said:


> I'm selling mine!!! I can't stand Tom Cruise!!! <|<|<|


Sure you are, if you're that put out you can just send it to me, I'll take it off your hands. ;-)


----------



## EL_Chingon

Willith said:


> Sure you are, if you're that put out you can just send it to me, I'll take it off your hands. ;-)


well, you don't have to go that far, but if you are willing to sell it, i will be second in line.:-d


----------



## ABoen

I'm in to buy it also :-!


----------



## kimsoon

yeah....you can send your San Marco to me, I will keep it for you until you change your mind later...:-d


----------



## rsr911

jcoat007 said:


> I'm selling mine!!! I can't stand Tom Cruise!!! <|<|<|


You know this just goes to show how much we care about our fellow Anonimo brothers. The outpooring of caring and feeling. How we are willing to help a brother out. To take that painful reminder of Tom Cruise off his hands.

I am touched!! even moved. I too wish to throw my support behind the 
San Marco protection act of 2009. I will be honored to have the San Marco and keep and protect it for you!!! ;-);-);-);-):-!


----------



## Escapement1

rsr911 said:


> You know this just goes to show how much we care about our fellow Anonimo brothers. The outpooring of caring and feeling. How we are willing to help a brother out. To take that painful reminder of Tom Cruise off his hands.
> 
> I am touched!! even moved. I too wish to throw my support behind the
> San Marco protection act of 2009. I will be honored to have the San Marco and keep and protect it for you!!! ;-);-);-);-):-!


LMAO:-d He's just a guy doing his job, simple as that. I come from a Hollywood family, forget it isn't what it's cracked up to be... That world isn't worth living in no matter how many watches it affords you to buy... My .02c


----------



## jcoat007

The outpouring of support is very touching!!!! I do appreciate all the support and comfort that you all offer, but I did sell the San Marco...










































to my right wrist... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## thetokyokid

socalbreeze said:


> whats connor wearing?


Whatever it it, it is larger than the Marco... Suunto maybe.


----------



## thetokyokid

I believe Anthony Keidis of the Red Hot Chili Peppers was in advertisements wearing a black Millimetri.  We can add Cruise to the Anonimo stable of artists.


----------



## rsr911

Hey what can we say we are givers. It is just the way we show we care!!;-):-!

Wear it in good health remember. You had yours first. Tom is following in your footsteps!!


----------



## kimsoon

yeah, way to go man ....Tom wore it in his left wrist!


----------



## EL_Chingon

DCJ said:


> Pretty cool... Looks like he knows his watches or at least put some thought into his selection due to that being a unique piece. Looks cool on the wrist too from a far :-!
> 
> Man could I do some major damage with his money. Prob a good thing I don't or I would buy just about everything that caught my eye...
> 
> Don


well, if i was famous, i would ask Anonimo to make me a special edition from my own design.


----------



## apc_js

ABoen said:


> Looks like Anonimo is about to blow up (get popular). I'm starting to see them on various Hollywood celebs. When I was watching the laker's game the other day I thought i recognized the watch:think:, sure enoungh... i found this pic today.


Where did you found the pic? I´d like to get the original photo from the photographer..


----------



## dctokyo

kmroldan said:


> great!!!! could a cooler actor wear an anonimo. :-s


 A cool actor would wear a G-Shock or a Protrek :-d;-)


----------



## Feyd

socalbreeze said:


> whats connor wearing?


maybe an Ikepod?

and Cruise has been a WIS for a while I think... Ever since Top Gun anyway, he rocked a Porsche Design Crono back then (way above the pay for a fighter pilot) LOL.


----------



## BenL

Cool b-)


----------



## socalbreeze

Tom Cruise has always been a WIS. He wore a vintage Omega in War of the Worlds. He also sold a Rolex DJ in Rainman.


----------



## lav

ABoen said:


> Looks like Anonimo is about to blow up (get popular). I'm starting to see them on various Hollywood celebs. When I was watching the laker's game the other day I thought i recognized the watch:think:, sure enoungh... i found this pic today.


Hi! How are the photographer?? Somebody knows that?:think:
lav
:thanks


----------



## lav

apc_js said:


> Where did you found the pic? I´d like to get the original photo from the photographer..


Hi! do you have got the original photo from photographer? Or do you know how are him? I'd want it too..b-)
lav


----------



## Escapement1

I couldn't wait for the photo so I bought the watch...:-d


----------



## jcoat007

Escapement1 said:


> I couldn't wait for the photo so I bought the watch...:-d


Good call. It's hard to wear a photo!!!


----------



## Escapement1

jcoat007 said:


> Good call. It's hard to wear a photo!!!


And when I tried I was late alot as the time didn't seem to change:think:...:-d


----------



## bjferri

Escapement1 said:


> And when I tried I was late alot as the time didn't seem to change:think:...:-d


I cut out an actual size picture of a Cartier Tank and placed it inside a watch box as a gift while waiting for the real thing to arrive. That picture was also worn while waiting for the real watch arrived. If I were to do it all over again, it would be with Anonimo.b-):-!;-):-d


----------



## G Shock

Top Gun-->Porsche Design
MI 1,2,3 --->G shock Casio
and now Anonimo? well done Tom (my favourite too).But what model?
Can anyonne see it clearly?


----------



## BR549

not trying to bring up an old thread, but I found some bigger pics from the game.

Enjoy


----------

